

Ask HN: Solution for bookmarking HN and referenced link together? - feefie

How risky is it that I bookmark the news.ycombinator.com/item?id=xxxxxxx url for links I like instead of the actual link? That way when I read the link again in the future I also have all the comments people made about the link (pointing out errors, better resources, etc.). I'm a bit worried these links will expire or ycombinator will piss someone off and and pull a megaupload and have all their data nuked, then I won't be able to get to the actual articles I liked. Does anyone have a better solution for storing the ycombinator url and the actual url referenced, without needing to bookmark everything twice? If I bookmark the actual link instead is there a way to do a lookup on ycombinator.com to see if it has been submitted and get access to the comments that way? (seems like it would be a safer approach). Thx.
======
feefie
Since no one reported an official solution... I see in firefox that bookmarks
have a Description field. I guess I'll switch over to bookmarking the real
link and try putting the HN link in the Description field. I'll have to test
to make sure it's included during an export for when I backup. I wonder if
it's possible to create a Bookmarklet that if I click on it when viewing a HN
page will automatically bookmark the referenced link and put the HN url in the
Description field. Sounds like a fun little project I should try.

